# Anybody going to the Fredericksburg Pet Show?



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Fredericksburg Virginia?


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Yep! Fredericksburg Virginia.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Are you one of the reading therapy dogs? I can't go (it's like 15 hours from me) but wish I could.


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

Awwwww! My parents are in Stafford, and we spent 8 years living there before Germany and then here in Cali! Miss Virginia. Hubby and I were married there!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I saw many Goldens there! Any chance any of them might have been GRF members?


----------

